# Porsche 996 C4 Cabrio 2004 - Resin attack



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Boas

996 C4 Cabrio 2004 with nearly 145,000 kms run and well cared, but with a serious problem in the paint on the front side.
The clear coat was burned by resin deposited several time...months.


























Outside this "serious problem" the state of the painting was unfortunately normal and there were washing marks , water etched, holograms and swirls that ruined the finish of a color so beautiful ... when detailed.










After all preparations begins the slow sanding process with several sanding grains.


























The finish started to appear.



































Time for the front side panels


































The orange peel was greatly removed and it looked a deep blue sea.










All the corners polished and sanding marks removed.



















































Another panel corrected.


















Another was to remove polishing oils and dust..










Time for the last details and some were missing










Everything was finished and time to show off, the C4 did not seem the same as he had entered four days earlier.



























































Just love the finish in the direct sun.




















































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

WOW, what a transformation. Looks 1000x better!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow stunning job mate


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice one Rui, another fantastically finished Porsche. Love the colour.
Simon


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic job, well done


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Boy that car was in some bad state Rui , but you bought her back to life again :thumb:

Top job !

Mario *


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dan1587 said:


> WOW, what a transformation. Looks 1000x better!





jay_bmw said:


> Wow stunning job mate





Wax Attack said:


> Nice one Rui, another fantastically finished Porsche. Love the colour.
> Simon





indydulay said:


> Fantastic job, well done





Eurogloss said:


> *Boy that car was in some bad state Rui , but you bought her back to life again :thumb:
> 
> Top job !
> 
> Mario *





Swell.gr said:


> Brilliant work Rui :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Fantastic as usual Rui, excellent photos.

911 looks superb now, Zaino LSP on this one?

Thanks for posting


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Fantastic as usual Rui, excellent photos.
> 
> 911 looks superb now, Zaino LSP on this one?
> 
> Thanks for posting


Thanks and yes on this one i used Z2 Pro and Z8


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Rui,

It looks amazing! I love the gloss and the reflections of the bonnet! Amazing job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Hi Rui,
> 
> It looks amazing! I love the gloss and the reflections of the bonnet! Amazing job


Thank you , the whole front was wet sanded so it looked much better than the rest to "our" eyes. 
The orange peel effect was removed and the depth is simply amazing , just love this blue on Porsches :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great save Rui, finished results are superb:thumb: Fantastic photography as always


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Great save Rui, finished results are superb:thumb: Fantastic photography as always


Once again , thanks for the kind words


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excllent work 
Love the direct sun shots and also the detailed sun gun shots where you can see the actual bulb very well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing looking..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Excllent work
> Love the direct sun shots and also the detailed sun gun shots where you can see the actual bulb very well





tonyy said:


> Amazing looking..


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great turn around i have not seen one of these for a while looks really nice


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Great turn around i have not seen one of these for a while looks really nice


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work as always, amazing finished shots :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.





stangalang said:


> Top work as always, amazing finished shots :thumb:


Thanks guys


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Rui, the sun shots are stunning


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Awesome Rui, the sun shots are stunning


Thanks Mad


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic work as usual


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's nothing short of sensational Rui, awesome work and finish!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic work as usual





MidlandsCarCare said:


> That's nothing short of sensational Rui, awesome work and finish!


thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Racer said:


> thank you guys :thumb:


How could i have missed this thread :wall:

Fantastic turnaround Rui!! Paint looks very very wet and glossy! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> How could i have missed this thread :wall:
> 
> Fantastic turnaround Rui!! Paint looks very very wet and glossy! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Better late than never


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Rui, great work what grades did you use and go through on the sanding?:thumb:


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Truly amazed!!!!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing. Nice work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> Hey Rui, great work what grades did you use and go through on the sanding?:thumb:


As far i remember i used from 1000 to 4000, 2000 or 3000 in between...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

nc35 said:


> Truly amazed!!!!





puppag said:


> Wow that looks amazing. Nice work.


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------

